# 2400Kw ABB generator replacement on Siemens SWT-2.3-101



## AXG89 (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## AXG89 (Sep 24, 2017)

https://flic.kr/p/Yqyqdo


----------



## AXG89 (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## AXG89 (Sep 24, 2017)

https://flic.kr/p/YLzNq9
https://flic.kr/p/Yqyqdy
https://flic.kr/p/Yqyqnm
https://flic.kr/p/Yqyqoy


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Try again nothing is working.

LC


----------



## AXG89 (Sep 24, 2017)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Try again nothing is working.
> 
> LC


I didn't see any attachment option when I made the post. So I tried embedding the pics on the post but that didn't work either so I just put the flick url links.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

AXG89 said:


> I didn't see any attachment option when I made the post. So I tried embedding the pics on the post but that didn't work either so I just put the flick url links.


being a new member you will need at least 20 posting before the picture attachment can work properly if I recall it correct but look for paperclip attachment and try that to see if that work.


----------



## AXG89 (Sep 24, 2017)

frenchelectrican said:


> being a new member you will need at least 20 posting before the picture attachment can work properly if I recall it correct but look for paperclip attachment and try that to see if that work.


Yea I don't see a paperclip icon. Maybe it's because I'm using a smart phone.


----------



## AXG89 (Sep 24, 2017)

....


----------



## AXG89 (Sep 24, 2017)

!!!!


----------



## AXG89 (Sep 24, 2017)

????


----------

